# boat launch on the maumee



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

where are the boat launches other than the one at fallen timbers park,i heard ORLEANS PARK but cant find on the map. any one help please I rather go up river in case some thing happens to motor i can drift back to the launch :B


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Bubba, there is one at Orleans, it is in the back of the park. It is is a pretty nice ramp. Go south from Darryl's cross the bridge, the road veers to the left, as you round the corner the entrance will be on the left. Drive through the gravel lot and go to the n.e. side, there is a gravel road there that goes to the river, the police firing range will be on your right. The easier way is to tell me when you are going and we'll meet at the normal spot and I can guide your hoosier butt. ha-ha


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

carefull, the maumee can eat up props and lower units quickly.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Het Bubba what size of boat are you talkin about and MAYBE I can give you a different spot to ramp at????????


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

16 ft bass tracker i think? it's a buddies boat. It will be the first time for me fishing in a boat in the maumee.I always fish in waders .


> carefull, the maumee can eat up props and lower units quickly.


 yes thanks i did tell him that thats why i want to be able to drift back down river to launch.lol hope it dont happen .


----------

